# My girls!!!



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, when things with Lavender fell through (yes that's what we named that lavender girl  ) fate brought us to this girl. I never dreamed that I could have 3 chihuahuas a year from now but if that's what is meant to be then so be it!  Anyway they have been getting along so well, a few chirps here and there during playing but I have been watching them like a hawk! They trot around and play and sniff each other and after a while I stuck them in the pen together and they are already konked out in the bed all snuggled up!!! AHH I love it! The new girl came right over to the litterbox and peed when she got here, this breeder is amazing, she raises such good pups. She's more calm than my black and tan girl and she makes her look like such a midget lol! She's going to be about 6 pounds full grown. They share the same dad, she's 3 weeks younger. Anyway here are some pics and a video!! (Sorry for the quality, when I exported it I didn't think I'd have to change the size..)

Oh, I'm thinking about still calling my black girl Roxy (or Roxxy) and then calling my chocolate girl Billa (as in Billabong  ) Hehe. I'm not sure what I'd call the chocolate girl if I kept the name Oona..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Luwpm4rKH7I

The breeder's pic from the website.









Quick someone call the Rug Doctor!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OMG! That was fast! Where did she come from? Is she eight weeks old?
Cute girl. Cute name!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw congrats! she is gorgeous! what a stunning pair you have! 

Oh & i love the names!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pair, thats very fast! Youre building a collection now! I wouldnt add more for a while yet! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That was fast! I had to back track a bit and see what went down. It sounds like everything has worked out for the best.  Your new little one is adorable! It looks like she is fitting in and will make a good buddy for "Roxy". (In quotes in case it changes, hehe)


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha yeah I told you guys I was bad at this naming thing! I do like Roxy and Billa though  I think two is my limit for sure, I would only make exception for the lavender girl though. If it happens it happens, we'll be happy.  

She's from the same breeder, same father different mom. She's 8 weeks yesterday I do believe, April 16th is her birthday. I'm not doing the math LOL.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, your girls a beautiful


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

wow ur quick ill give u that, didnt hang about there did ya! 
How did u get her so quick after deciding not getting the other one like wat, last night was it?
shes v cute anyway.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness girl! I'm just now seeing this. Congrats on a beautiful addition! I bet you all are in puppy heaven!! She's sooooo cute!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She is SO sweet they compliment each other so well, I love seeing them cuddle and play together  

May be quick but it was a good decision. My initial decision was to get a second pup; Lavender didn't work out but that doesn't mean I changed my mind about another girl entirely! This is just the one it turned out to be. And she's WONDERFUL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is this a littermate to the lavender girl? How many litters does this breeder have now? Just wondering because it seems like she has a lot of puppies to choose from!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow.... Guess I need to keep up on posts. Dang you are fast aren't you. Sooo what's going to happen to the other one, is the breeder going to hold onto her to see her outcome???

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg! LOL you held out on us  She's really cute. And she also is pudgy haha, she might not end up being a 6 lber, you never know. 6 lbs is still this bitty little dog anyway.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! They are both adorable. All I can say is you are one brave woman. I mean 2 new pups...a 6mos old and a 2 year old. You will definitely have your hands full


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't forget the 3 month old I babysit full time!  haha. It's really not overwhelming, thank God 

Tracy yes she's Lavender's littermate. They all checked out 100% save for Lavender. She just had these two litters, Roxy was in a 7 pup litter and Billa was 5 I believe.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they are adorable together! im a bit confused though since the name changings went on...i think i'll get the hang of it sooner or later LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Don't forget the 3 month old I babysit full time!  haha. It's really not overwhelming, thank God
> 
> Tracy yes she's Lavender's littermate. They all checked out 100% save for Lavender. She just had these two litters, Roxy was in a 7 pup litter and Billa was 5 I believe.


Wow, I bet her house is fun with 12 chi pups running around!! Heaven! Billa is darling but Roxy is my favorite. She's a doll! Post lots and lots of pics so we can watch them grow!

Have you heard anything about Sugar? I hope she's doing well in her new home.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Ye hows Sugar getting on?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, she's adorable! And I love her color.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Guys I have no idea how Sugar is doing, but I'm hoping no news is good news. I did ask her if she'd give me a call from time to time and tell me how things went, she said okay as she left but I guess not. =-\ 

Tracy yeah she has a lot of doggies! Don't forget all the adults and non chi's she has hehehe.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww how cute!! Congrats


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

they're so adorable! i watched your video, and saw roxy squatting to poo, LOL ottytrain4:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

cherper said:


> they're so adorable! i watched your video, and saw roxy squatting to poo, LOL ottytrain4:


lol neither of them went poo! I watched and at the very end before you stop seeing her, is that what you meant? Sometimes I think she's going to do it too and doesn't. She's just walks kinda arched like that I guess lol.


----------

